# Software > OpenWrt >  openwrt on metarouter

## nikolas_350

Μετά την μικρή μου ενασχόληση με το openwrt και τα όσα ενδιαφέροντα είδα ότι μπορεί να κάνει πέρα από αυτά ενός απλού δρομολογητή, σκέφτηκα να παίξω λίγο με το metarouter των rb όπου μας δίνει με μερικούς περιορισμούς την δυνατότητα να έχουμε κάποια πράγματα παραπάνω μέσω του openwrt.

Μέχρι στιγμής τρέχει ένας bind σε ένα rb433ah χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Εάν θεωρεί κανείς πως έχει ενδιαφέρον, να γράψω δυο πραγματάκια.

Ένα δεύτερο που προσπάθησα είναι να τρέχει quagga όπου να τραβάει τα routes από τον κόμβο για να μιλάει με τα routing tools που έχουμε δει τελευταία stats, path, looking glass κλπ, μέχρι στιγμής όμως χωρίς επιτυχία.

*Γενικό συμμάζεμα.*
Metarouter είναι η δυνατότητα των routerboard να τρέχουν εικονικά λειτουργικά (routeros & openwrt)

Συλλογή από το internet με openwrt metarouter για mikrotik κυρίως mips, μαζί με τα πακέτα τους για χρήση σαν repository εντός του awmn. http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn

Υπάρχουν έτοιμα δυο image (mips) με προεγκατεστιμένα πακέτα και προρυθμισμένα με όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες ρυθμίσεις για εύκολη χρήση.
Ένα με bind dns server να κάνει resolve με forwarders τους masters των awmn, ewn, mswn, pwmn, iwmn, wana, cywn, her.wn και τους root του internet.
Μπορεί φυσικά με της ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις να εξυπηρετεί της ορθές και ανάστροφες ζώνες του κόμβου μας. 

Και ένα με quagga για όποιον θέλει να προσφέρει στατιστικά στα routing tools του δικτύου
stats, path, routing glass

Δεν προτείνεται η χρήση των metarouter σε rb με μεγάλο φόρτο, ιδιαίτερα εάν συνδυαστεί μαζί με nstream ανεβάζει πολύ το cpu usage.

Μαζί με αυτά υπάρχουν οδηγίες σε pdf από το mum και κάποιες πολύ λιτές με τα πλέον βασικά για την χρήση τους.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα! το 433ΑΗ τρέχει openwrt? με μπέρδεψες λίγο...

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχεις δίκιο να μπερδεύεστε καθώς ασχολούμαι με ότι πιο κουλό, παράξενο και γενικά καφρίλες.  :: 

Σε rb 433 με routeros τρέχει metarouter σαν host , κάτι σαν virtual machine δηλαδή με guest το openwrt.

----------


## Nikiforos

φοβερο! πως τα κανεις ολα αυτα???

----------


## romias

Νικόλα οι ποιό σκληροπυρηνικοί θα τσινήσουν.Γιατί να μην τρέξει καθαρά το owrt στο rb;Λογικό.
Παρ όλα αυτά δεν θα μας κακόπεφταν μερικά προηγμένα rb και γιατί όχι και ταρατσοπιση στο δίκτυο να τρέχουν κάποιες επιπλέον υπηρεσίες.
Οκ είπαμε το ρουτερ ρουτερ ναι μεν αλλά.Γι αυτό γράφε ότι κάνεις.Σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι σίγουρα κάποιοι θα επωφεληθούν.
Μόνο άνοιξε καινούργιο θέμα για να ξεχωρίζει.

Υγ.Αν τα καταφέρεις με την quagga θα είχε ενδιαφέρων να παίξει κάποιο λίνκ απ το φιλοξενούμενο openwrt,αν τελικά δει και το ασύρματο ως ασύρματο.

----------


## nikolas_350

Να αρχίσω από το τέλος.
Ένα virtual λειτουργικό θα βλέπει πάντα virtual interface, αυτό το ξεχνάμε δεν θα δούμε ποτέ ασύρματες διεπαφές. Πάντως bgp κατάφερα να δουλέψω με το bird.

Όπως είπα πιο πάνω όλο αυτό είναι λίγο καφρίλα. Σίγουρα όχι η καλύτερη λύση, πολύ μακριά από την περπατημένη, παρόλα αυτά ίσως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να εξυπηρετεί. 
Γενικά είμαι της νοοτροπίας του αν δεν έχεις τους πόρους να κάνεις αυτό που θες, βρες εναλλακτικές. Βλέπε πχ το kvm για pc. 
Προσωπικά είχα βολευτεί για πολύ καιρό με το mikrolinux & bind (με ή χωρίς quagga) με το μόνο αρνητικό ότι μετά από κάθε αναβάθμιση θα έπρεπε να ξαναστηθεί.
Εδώ δεν έχουμε τέτοιο πρόβλημα, έχουμε βέβαια ένα πιο ανεβασμένο cpu usage και μια α πολυπλοκότητα. 

Σε όσους αρέσουν τα παιχνίδια μπορούν με εύκολο τρόπο να γνωρίσουν το openwrt μέχρι να πειραματιστούν με πακέτα σαν τον asterisk. 
Οι πιο σκληροπυρηνικοί είναι σίγουρο ότι θα κάνουν αυτό που είναι να κάνουν και δεν θα κάτσουν να ακούνε τις δικές μου μπούρδες  :: 


Μόλις καταφέρω να γράψω μια όσο το δυνατόν πιο εύκολη διαδικασία, θα την ανεβάσω.
Αντε και μια photo γιά το καλό....

----------


## NetTraptor

Το έκανες compile ή το κατέβασες το Attitude?

----------


## nikolas_350

Ετοιματζίδικο είναι. Είναι μεν η πιο φρέσκια άλλα όχι και η καλύτερη έκδοση που έχω βρει.
Το δικό μου compile δεν απέδωσε καρπούς. Κάπου κάτι κάνω λάθος.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπααα. Αν πήγες για testing τα 8/10 compile κάνουν fail.  :: 
Αν είναι attitude adjustment θα έπρεπε να παίζει. Κάνει ώρα όμως. 
Αν θέλεις μπορείς να έχει ένα VM στην forthnet ή στον άλλο server για αυτά τα compile. Κάνει κανέναν μισαωρακι. Θα είχε πλάκα να φτιάχναμε ένα image για confine.  :: 
Για δικτυακά πειράματα αυτό θα ήταν super!! Μπορεί όμως να αρχίσουν να σκάνε τα virtualization πακέτα λόγο αρχιτεκτονικής.

Αυτό που το βρήκες είναι από το site της MT ή κάποιος το έφτιαξε?

----------


## nikolas_350

Ένα google για mr-mips ή metarouter-mips θα σου βγάλει 5-6.

Αυτό της mikrotik πρέπει να είναι kamikaze και δεν έχουν κάπου πακέτα.
Νομίζω πιο παλιά υπήρχαν στο repository του openwrt πακέτα και για αυτή την αρχιτεκτονική, τα έχουν καταργήσει όμως. 

Από αυτά που έχω βρει θα γεμίσω το http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/ για να κάνουμε την ζωή μας εύκολη.

Μια από της πιο καλοφτιαγμένες 
http://rnd.rajven.net/openwrt/mikrot...outer/mr-mips/
και ή πιο φρέσκια
http://download.berlin.freifunk.net/...12.09/mr-mips/

Πόρους για το compile έχω, δεν θα μου κακόπεφτε βέβαια και ένα ακόμα.
Βοήθεια πιο πολύ θέλω να βρω τι πατάτα κάνω.

----------


## NetTraptor

καλη ωρα δες το trunk. 




> Download failed.No more mirrors to try - giving up.
> make[3]: *** [/var/www/trunk/dl/linux-2.6.31.10.tar.xz] Error 2
> make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/www/trunk/toolchain/kernel-headers'
> make[2]: *** [toolchain/kernel-headers/prepare] Error 2
> make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/www/trunk'
> make[1]: *** [/var/www/trunk/staging_dir/toolchain-mips_gcc-4.6-linaro_uClibc-0.9.33.2/stamp/.toolchain_install] Err or 2


Όλο κάτι τέτοιες πατάτες βρίσκεις. να μου πεις βρες και κατέβασε το... Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή την λογική.  :: 

Σου τρέχω ένα Attitude.

----------


## NetTraptor

Τελείως καλά κρασα... Θέλει άλλο patch για το νέο Kernel και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο σκάει κάθε φορά. Μουτσας γορκ με συγκέντρωση. Με τα κλεφτά compile δεν μας θέλει  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Δοκίμασε και αυτό το patch 1.3 support Linux kernel version 3.3.8.
http://www.kriskinc.com/mikrotik-metarouter

----------


## NetTraptor

Yap το έχω βρει ήδη  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

κουκου τσα

Κάτι κάνουμε αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Θα δω και το PPC version αργότερα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν το βλέπω να κάνει boot.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μόνo το πρώτο φαίνεται να bootarei αλλά μήπως δεν έχει κονσόλα. ping 192.168.1.1? Θέλει λίγο υπομονή το θέμα και έχουμε και άλλα για τώρα  :: .

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχω ανεβάσει όσα image έχω βρει με την έκδοση το ιντερνετικό σύνδεσμο και τα διαθέσιμα πακέτα, μερικά pdf και patch.
http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/
Θα φτιάξω και τα πακέτα ανά έκδοση γιατί τα έχω λίγο χύμα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Σου στέλνω τα στοιχεία από το μηχάνημα για να μπεις στο παιχνίδι. Ας βάλουμε αυτά τα core να δουλέψουν λίγο.

----------


## nikolas_350

Αν κατά την εκκίνηση δεν κάνει read write στον δίσκο τότε απλά δεν τρέχει.

Έτοιμη και η quagga!!
μιλάει ήδη με τα path και routing glass

Εάν κάποιος έχει ένα rb χωρίς πολύ φόρτο και θέλει να προσφέρει στατιστικά στα routing tools του δικτύου, είναι μια πιθανή λύση.

----------


## BDMG

> Αν κατά την εκκίνηση δεν κάνει read write στον δίσκο τότε απλά δεν τρέχει.
> 
> Έτοιμη και η quagga!!
> μιλάει ήδη με τα path και routing glass
> 
> Εάν κάποιος έχει ένα rb χωρίς πολύ φόρτο και θέλει να προσφέρει στατιστικά στα routing tools του δικτύου, είναι μια πιθανή λύση.




Νικόλα στείλε κανένα howto για να "παιξουμε" ως προς το :




> Εάν κάποιος έχει ένα rb χωρίς πολύ φόρτο και θέλει να προσφέρει στατιστικά στα routing tools του δικτύου, είναι μια πιθανή λύση.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μετά από δοκιμές το verdict είναι ότι τα RB433AH είναι ερείπια για αυτή την δουλειά. Άντε 1 metarouter το παίζουν. Μεγάλη επιτυχία.. lol

----------


## ipduh

> Αν κατά την εκκίνηση δεν κάνει read write στον δίσκο τότε απλά δεν τρέχει.
> 
> Έτοιμη και η quagga!!
> μιλάει ήδη με τα path και routing glass
> 
> Εάν κάποιος έχει ένα rb χωρίς πολύ φόρτο και θέλει να προσφέρει στατιστικά στα routing tools του δικτύου, είναι μια πιθανή λύση.


συγχαρητήρια, αυτη ειναι μεχρι στιγμής η καλυτερη λυση για input απο μικροτικ

----------


## BDMG

Αν χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα μόνο του π.χ. 750 μόνο γι' αυτή τη δουλειά (quagga για να παρέχονται τα στατιστικά routing στα routing tools του ipduh) χωρίς να εξυπηρετεί άλλο traffic; Εκτιμάτε ότι δεν θα αποδόσει; 
Αλλά πάντως δε κάθε περίπτωση η όλη διαδικασία θα αποτελεί "εμπειρία", όταν και αν πέσουν στα χέρια μας πιο "ισχυρα" mikrotik...

----------


## NetTraptor

Όπως είπε και ο προλαλήσας ... Καφρίλες lol

----------


## ipduh

> Αν χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα μόνο του π.χ. 750 μόνο γι' αυτή τη δουλειά (quagga για να παρέχονται τα στατιστικά routing στα routing tools του ipduh) χωρίς να εξυπηρετεί άλλο traffic; Εκτιμάτε ότι δεν θα αποδόσει; 
> Αλλά πάντως δε κάθε περίπτωση η όλη διαδικασία θα αποτελεί "εμπειρία", όταν και αν πέσουν στα χέρια μας πιο "ισχυρα" mikrotik...


συνήθως τα 750 που έχουμε κάνουν μόνο ενα ppoe και ενα basic firewall οπότε κομπλέ
δοκίμασε και δες πως τα πάει πχ o nikolas εκανε enable το graphing ... 
το cpu load graphing του δίνει μια πολύ καλή ιδέα του πως επηρεάζει ο metarouter
απλώς προσωπικά δεν θα το συνιστούσα για ένα 433 ή 435 στην ταράτσα με 3+ links και κάποια από αυτά σε nv2, nstreme, turbo κτλ

----------


## romias

Καλά εντάξει υπάρχει λύση να παίξει το πράμα.
Βάλτε openwrt.
Χε χε χε
 ::  ::  :: 

Σε pc τι φόρτο να έχει άραγε;
Φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχουν ακόμα κεντρικοί υπερκόμβοι να σηκώσουν metarouter.

----------


## nikolas_350

Σε pc το αντίστοιχο για virtualization είναι το kvm. Για να παίξει όμως θέλει ο επεξεργαστής να είναι vt-x ή amd-v http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization

Εντάξει το κάναμε πάλι λάστιχο
Σαν να είπα πως τώρα που βρήκαμε ποδήλατο θα φτιάξουμε μεταφορική εταιρεία  :: 

Προφανώς και δεν είναι λύση για όλους.

Πάντως σε rb 433ah χωρίς ασύρματες ζεύξεις δεν πάει πάνω από 10%
Με ένα 802.11 ~20%
Αυτό που το τσακίζει είναι εάν συνδυαστεί με nstream.

@BDMG άμα το Σάββατο έχουμε κέφια το περνάμε στο τσάκα τσάκα να μας φύγει η απορία.

----------


## BDMG

Σύμφωνοι για το Σάββατο, αλλά ένα wiki ποτέ δεν πάει χαμένο...  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

> ..... αλλά ένα wiki ποτέ δεν πάει χαμένο...


Καλά επειδή δεν το βλέπω να με πιάνει ο συγγραφικός ίστρος για κανένα δωδεκασέλιδο how to  ::  και επειδή είπα πως θα προσπαθήσω να γίνει όσο το δυνατόν πιο εύκολο έκανα κάτι άλλο.
Image με προεγκατεστημένα τα πακέτα που παίρνει ρυθμίσεις από dhcp και το μόνο που μας μένει είναι η αλλαγή του υποδείγματος του bgpd.conf με τους δικού μας peers μαζί με κάποιες λιτές προς το παρών οδηγίες.

----------


## ipduh

> Καλά επειδή δεν το βλέπω να με πιάνει ο συγγραφικός ίστρος για κανένα δωδεκασέλιδο how to  και επειδή είπα πως θα προσπαθήσω να γίνει όσο το δυνατόν πιο εύκολο έκανα κάτι άλλο.
> Image με προεγκατεστημένα τα πακέτα που παίρνει ρυθμίσεις από dhcp και το μόνο που μας μένει είναι η αλλαγή του υποδείγματος του bgpd.conf με τους δικού μας peers μαζί με κάποιες λιτές προς το παρών οδηγίες.


χεχε, ωραία!

χρησιμοποιήσες καποια εικόνα τελικά ή το έκανες compile απο τα sources;

επειδή θα σε ρωτήσουν ... View->Character Enconding -> Greek ... στα ακαταλαβίστικα

----------


## BDMG

Νομίζω ότι είναι αρκτετό για τον τελικό στόχο: να προσφέρουμε την υπολογιστική "ισχύ" των mtk στα routing tools,
αλλά μας στερείς από την ισκανοποίηση να "βιώσουμε" αυτό που πέρασες για να φτάσεις σ' αυτό το image που μας σερβίρεις ετοιματζίδικο...
Αντε θα με ξενυχτήσεις πάλι...
Ευχαριστούμε

add: το πήρα και το setup quagga.txt

----------


## nikolas_350

Για να γίνει compile, κάποιος θα πρέπει να γράψει patch για τον νέο kernel στην αρχιτεκτονική του mr-mips. 
Ένα export image έκανα μόνο μετά από της απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις.

Θα γράψω και επιγραμματικά την όλη διαδικασία καθώς και κάποια βασικά για το openwrt για κάποιον που θέλει να ασχοληθεί.

Για εσένα Δημήτρη που σε βλέπω να έχεις open ανησυχίες είπαμε live mini workshop  ::

----------


## ipduh

αυτήν (http://rnd.rajven.net/openwrt/mikrot...-rootfs.tar.gz) χρησιμοποίησες ως βάση;
αυτο το patch (http://rnd.rajven.net/openwrt/mikrotik/metarouter/) το δοκίμασες;

----------


## nikolas_350

Προστέθηκε image με bind dns server σε openwrt 
http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/awmn-bind/

Έρχεται με προρυθμισμένο το named.conf να κάνει resolve με forwarders τους masters των awmn, ewn, mswn, pwmn, iwmn, wana, cywn, her.wn και τους root του internet.
Μπορεί φυσικά με της ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις να εξυπηρετεί της ορθές και ανάστροφες ζώνες του κόμβου μας.

----------


## ipduh

χεχε, είχες κανα feed απο την ΓΣ; 
ρώτησε ο Μαριος πως να βάλει DNS στον κομβο του και του ειπα metarouter και οτι θα του φτιάξω ενα named.conf ...
χεχε , ορίστε Μάριε ...

----------


## nikolas_350

Όχι, το είχα έτοιμο και είπα να περάσω και το her.wn και να το ανεβάσω για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.
Αν και από ότι είδα το βράδυ έχω βάλει τούς anycast ενώ θα έπρεπε να έχω τον master 10.176.7.1 

Ότι βοήθεια χρειαστεί μου λένε..

----------


## romias

Χωρίς να το χω δοκιμάσει,ο Nikolas εχει φτιάξει μια κατάσταση "in a box",συγχαρητήρια.
Μια παρατήρηση,νομίζω ότι πρέπει να διαχωριστεί το θέμα και να μπουν,οτι αφορά το metarouter σε ξεχωριστό νήμα για ευκολότερη αναζήτηση.
Υγ.Ο Μάριος μου είχε πει ότι έχει routerstation σε κόμβο του αρα το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι ο bind και σωστό named.conf.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Σίγουρα θα είναι πιο αποδοτικό εάν τρέχει o bind, native στο router station.

All in a box είναι και το παρών θέμα και άντε να το ξεχωρίσεις....

----------


## romias

Αν μου επιτρέπετε να προτείνω από εδώ και κάτω είναι metarouter. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ipduh

> Αν μου επιτρέπετε να προτείνω από εδώ και κάτω είναι metarouter.


να κόψουμε το νήμα στην μέση; 
αν θέλει ο nikolas_350 ...

----------


## nikolas_350

OK τράβα του ένα split 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

----------


## marius

Καλα, τι να πω!!!!
Θα το δοκιμασω.
Ευχαριστω Νικο!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@romias:Ειχα ενα PRO αλλα μερικες φορες μου κολαγε στο scan,και δεν μπορουσα να κανω τα Update με επιτυχια και ετσι το πουλησα.
Εχω ομως ενα απλο και μαλλον θα το δοκιμασω σε αυτο.

----------


## ipduh

> OK τράβα του ένα split 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


OK

----------


## nikolas_350

Sorry που θα σας την χαλάσω και θα βγω off topic...  :: 
αλλά υπάρχουν πακέτα mr και για squid, tiny proxy. Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από κανένα να το δούμε μαζί;

----------


## Nikiforos

Tinyproxy ειχα στο rspro και δουλευε αψογα! Φυσικα εχει και squid.
εδω εχει ενα tutorial by Acoul (transparent proxy) http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=308
και εδω το δικο μου (από luci) http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=285

----------


## BDMG

> Καλά επειδή δεν το βλέπω να με πιάνει ο συγγραφικός ίστρος για κανένα δωδεκασέλιδο how to  και επειδή είπα πως θα προσπαθήσω να γίνει όσο το δυνατόν πιο εύκολο έκανα κάτι άλλο.
> Image με προεγκατεστημένα τα πακέτα που παίρνει ρυθμίσεις από dhcp και το μόνο που μας μένει είναι η αλλαγή του υποδείγματος του bgpd.conf με τους δικού μας peers μαζί με κάποιες λιτές προς το παρών οδηγίες.


Ετσι για την ιστορία, σε rb750 δεν ...περπατάει λόγω ανεπαρκούς μήμης...

----------


## nikolas_350

> Ετσι για την ιστορία, σε rb750 δεν ...περπατάει λόγω ανεπαρκούς μήμης...


Το είχαμε δει όταν το φτιάχναμε ότι ήταν οριακά τα πράγματα, παρόλα αυτά είχε μπει και λειτουργούσε. 
Τι κάνει τωρα; ξεμένει από μνήμη και κάνει reboot;

----------


## BDMG

> Το είχαμε δει όταν το φτιάχναμε ότι ήταν οριακά τα πράγματα, παρόλα αυτά είχε μπει και λειτουργούσε. 
> Τι κάνει τωρα; ξεμένει από μνήμη και κάνει reboot;


Η εγκατάσταση είχε γίνει σε άλλο rb. Αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να ήταν 751, με διπλάσια μνήμη από το 750.
Στο 750 με 32 Μιβ μνήμη είναι αδύνατη η εγκατάσταση πόσο μάλλον η εκκίνηση και λειτουργία του METArouter.

Το rb στο οποίο έκανες την εγκατάσταση θα το φέρω μάλλον την Τρίτη που θα πάω στον Ωρωπό, να το κουμπώσουμε σε κάποιον κόμβο
για να δουμε πως θα τα βγάλει πέρα...

----------


## Nikiforos

εχω ενα RB 711 για Ν μιας πολωσης που επαθε ζημια απο αστραποβροντια η wlan και δεν στελνει δεδομενα, θα κατσει, μπορω καπως να το χρησιμοποιησω για αυτα τα κολπα με τα metarouter να μαθουμε τπτ? στην αναγκη θα πεσει και φλασαρισμα αλλα προς το παρον θελω επανω σε ΜΤ κατι. Εννοειτε οτι δεν θα δουλευει με ασυρματη συνδεση ειπαμε εχει προβλημα η καρτα του, απλα να μην παει χαμενο να μπορει να κανει κατι. Ειναι σαν αυτο http://routerboard.com/RB711-5Hn 

http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual...r#Requirements
φαινεται να μπορει να κανει δουλεια μια χαρα! εφοσον δεν θα εχει και link επανω κτλ.

Each Metarouter instance uses the same amount of resources as a stand-alone RouterOS installation. It means that you need a minimum of 16MB of RAM for each RouterOS virtual machine plus memory for the MetaROUTER host itself. It is suggested to have more than 16MB memory available for each Metarouter. Upcoming RouterOS versions will have ability to run virtual machines with less than 16MB per machine.

----------


## romias

Απίστευτο  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

ποιο απιστευτο θα ηταν να το φλασαρω και να του βαλω openwrt....

----------


## ipduh

> εχω ενα RB 711 για Ν μιας πολωσης που επαθε ζημια απο αστραποβροντια η wlan και δεν στελνει δεδομενα, θα κατσει, μπορω καπως να το χρησιμοποιησω για αυτα τα κολπα με τα metarouter να μαθουμε τπτ? στην αναγκη θα πεσει και φλασαρισμα αλλα προς το παρον θελω επανω σε ΜΤ κατι. Εννοειτε οτι δεν θα δουλευει με ασυρματη συνδεση ειπαμε εχει προβλημα η καρτα του, απλα να μην παει χαμενο να μπορει να κανει κατι. Ειναι σαν αυτο http://routerboard.com/RB711-5Hn 
> 
> http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual...r#Requirements
> φαινεται να μπορει να κανει δουλεια μια χαρα! εφοσον δεν θα εχει και link επανω κτλ.
> 
> Each Metarouter instance uses the same amount of resources as a stand-alone RouterOS installation. It means that you need a minimum of 16MB of RAM for each RouterOS virtual machine plus memory for the MetaROUTER host itself. It is suggested to have more than 16MB memory available for each Metarouter. Upcoming RouterOS versions will have ability to run virtual machines with less than 16MB per machine.


το RB711-5Hn έχει μόνο 32ΜΒ RAM, δεν γίνεται να του βάλεις κατευθείαν OpenWrt αφού δεν θα κάνει τίποτα άλλο;

----------


## Nikiforos

Και δεν φτανει; δεν θα τρεχει κατι αλλο! Θα το δοκιμασω....

Sent from my ZP980 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! τελικα στο 711 παπαλα η wlan! οποτε ξεκινησα για metarouter επανω σε Μτ 6.5 βρηκα και αυτο το ωραιο pdf http://mum.mikrotik.com/presentations/US09/vargyas.pdf φαγαμε ακυρο λεει το λιγοτερο θελει 24ΜΒ για το router OS!

----------


## nikolas_350

24 mb είναι το ελάχιστο για να σηκώσεις metarouter με mikrotik 
Το ελάχιστο που χρειάζεται ένα γυμνό metarouter με openwrt για να τρέξει είναι 8mb, και σου μένει ~1mb.
Ίσως εάν ξεφορτωθείς κάποια πακέτα από το routeros όπως το wireless να σου μείνει λίγη μνήμη παραπάνω.

----------


## Nikiforos

εκανα disable πολλα πακετα πριν και το εχασα! καταφερα με netinstall να το επαναφερω. Παντως εχω εδω και ενα τετοιο http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/32/Page/26/el/ που εχει χαλασει και δουλευει οποτε θελει, και λιγο που καταφερα να μπω μεσα με αφησε να δηλωσω metarouter χωρις να πει τπτ για την μνημη, αλλα πανω δεν εχει καρτα wireless και εχει MT 5.26 εχει καμια σχεση? μηπως το 6.5 τρωει πολυ RAM ? γιατι οπως βλεπω στα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα ειναι κατωτερο απο το 711! η αληθεια ειναι οτι στο 711 ειναι εγκατεστημενα ολα τα πακετα του ΜΤ 6.5. Τελικά ξηλωσα αρκετα περιττα πακετα πχ wireless, ppp, dhcp, ipv6 κτλ κτλ και παλι δεν το παιρνει! ομως εκανα downgrade σε ΜΤ 5.26 και το παιρνει μια χαρα! αρα μαλλον το 6.5 τρωει παραπανω RAM! με το που φτιαξω ομως το metarouter στην αρχη μετα χανω το 711 και δεν το βλεπω ουτε με mac! γιατι ρε γμτ? τοσο το 411 οσο και το 711 με το που εκανα metarouter τα εχασα και εκαναν συνεχεια reboot μονα τους!!! η λυση ηταν να πατησω το σημειο επανω τους που κανει reset σε εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις, φανταζομαι μαλλον αδειαζουν απο μνημη...βεβαια ειχα βαλει 16ΜΒ στο metarouter. Παιζει με 8ΜΒ ομως και 5.26 ΜΤ σε 6.5 δεν παιζει τρωει πολυ ram αυτο. η φωτο δεν ξερω γιατι εγινε τοσο μικρη!
δειτε αυτη την παρουσιαση φοβερη! http://mum.mikrotik.com/presentations/US09/vargyas.pdf παντως υπαρχει προβλημα πρεπει να δουλευει πολυ οριακα με 32ΜΒ ram που εχει το 711 και χωρις wireless κιολας, ενα SMB ανοιξα και κολλαει τωρα!
κριμα ρε γμτ δυστυχως δεν γινεται δουλεια με τα 411, 711 πολυ λιγη η RAM συνεχεια κολαει παγωνει ξαφνικα με τα παντα κλειστα και τρεχει μονο metarouter.
ειχα παλιοτερη εκδοση μολις αλλαξα για να δουμε τι κανει τωρα

BusyBox v1.19.4 (2013-07-23 10:14:41 CEST) built-in shell (ash)
Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.

_______ ________ __
| |.-----.-----.-----.| | | |.----.| |_
| - || _ | -__| || | | || _|| _|
|_______|| __|_____|__|__||________||__| |____|
|__| W I R E L E S S F R E E D O M
-----------------------------------------------------
ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT (Attitude Adjustment, r3737 :: 
-----------------------------------------------------
* 1/4 oz Vodka Pour all ingredients into mixing
* 1/4 oz Gin tin with ice, strain into glass.
* 1/4 oz Amaretto
* 1/4 oz Triple sec
* 1/4 oz Peach schnapps
* 1/4 oz Sour mix
* 1 splash Cranberry juice
-----------------------------------------------------
timestamp: 2013-07-23_03-53 url: http://firmware.pberg.freifunk.net/attitude_adjus
tment/12.09/mr-mips host: openwrt-dev.site
[email protected]:/#

χμμμμ
Mem: 5112K used, 800K free, 0K shrd, 0K buff, 1072K cached
CPU: 0% usr 95% sys 0% nic 4% idle 0% io 0% irq 0% sirq
Load average: 4.97 3.28 1.41 1/23 1563




> το RB711-5Hn έχει μόνο 32ΜΒ RAM, δεν γίνεται να του βάλεις κατευθείαν OpenWrt αφού δεν θα κάνει τίποτα άλλο;


εψαξα αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι δε νομιζω οτι γινεται δεν εχει και σειριακη....

----------


## mickof

Τώρα είδα την συζήτηση, εδώ και κάτι μήνες έχω υλοποιήσει αυτό το project και τρέχει σε καμιά 10αριά routers χωρίς να έχει παρουσιάσει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα, μου πήρε πάρα πολλές ώρες σε δοκιμές σε διαφορετικές εκδόσεις mr-mips και κατέληξα στην http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/rnd.rajven.net/.
τρέχω μόνο bind και δουλεύει πάρα πολύ καλά. Παρ' όλα τα upgrades στο router και πολλά reboots ο DNS Server παίζει μόνος του αδιάλειπτα, κυριολεκτικά τον έχω ξεχάσει. Παραθέτω ένα tutorial που κρατάω αρχείο για δικιά μου χρήση απλά το εμπλούτισα λίγο για να το παραθέσω εδώ.

Οδηγός για το πώς να στήσετε DNS Server στο Mikrotik
-----------------------------------------------------

Τα αρχείο μπορείτε να τo κατευάσετε από τον σύνδεσμο
http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/rnd....-r29684.tar.gz
και τα πακέτα στο
http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/rnd.....net/packages/

Copy file openwrt-mr-mips-rootfs-r29684.tar.gz
στα files του router 

Φτιάχνουμε ένα Virtual Interface με όνομα: vi-DNS-Server 

Φτιάχνουμε ένα MetaROUTER με όνομα DNS-Server

Import Image: openwrt-mr-mips-rootfs-r29684.tar.gz
Memory Size: 32 MiB
enable = no για την αρχή

δίπλα στο Tab "Interfaces" προσθέτουμε ένα VM Interface
Virtual Machine: DNS-Server
Type: Static
Static Interface: vi-DNS-Server

Φτιάχνουμε ένα Bridge με ports
το τοπικό LAN
και το vi-DNS-Server

σβήνουμε αν θέλουμε να μην μας τρώει χώρο στο router το αρχείο
openwrt-mr-mips-rootfs-r29684.tar.gz

κάνουμε enable το Virtual Machine

Δεξί κλικ
Console .....
περιμένουμε λίγο και πατάμε enter

από εδώ και πέρα 
όπου Χ θα πρέπει αντίστοιχα να βάλετε σύμφωνα με το δικό σας υποδίκτυο.

copy/paste στην κονσόλα


----------------------------------------------------------------

echo "config interface 'loopback'
option ifname 'lo'
option proto 'static'
option ipaddr '127.0.0.1'
option netmask '255.0.0.0'
config interface 'lan'
option ifname 'eth0'
option type 'bridge'
option proto 'static'
option ipaddr '10.X.X.X'
option netmask '255.255.255.X'
option dns '10.X.X.X' 
option gateway '10.X.X.X'" > /etc/config/network

----------------------------------------------------------------

/etc/init.d/network enable
/etc/init.d/network restart

----------------------------------------------------------------

passwd

----------------------------------------------------------------

echo "src/gz snapshots http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/rnd.....net/packages/
dest root /
dest ram /tmp
lists_dir ext /var/opkg-lists
option overlay_root /overlay" > /etc/opkg.conf

-----------------------------------------------------------------

opkg remove dnsmasq

opkg update

opkg install bind-server bind-tools mc nano openssh-sftp-server

-----------------------------------------------------------------

echo "nameserver 10.X.X.X" > /etc/resolv.conf

echo "10.X.X.X ns1.XXXXX.awmn" > /etc/hosts

mkdir /etc/bind/slaves

-----------------------------------------------------------------

προσωπικά τηρώ τα αρχεία με τις ζώνες και τα .conf σε προσωπικό host
αν αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό θα πρέπει με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο να τα μεταφέρετε
στο openWRT οπότε από εδώ και πέρα είναι όπως το κάνω εγώ.

rm /etc/bind/named.conf

wget http://10.Χ.Χ.Χ/files/DNS-Server/named.conf -P /etc/bind
wget http://10.Χ.Χ.Χ/files/DNS-Server/ΧΧΧΧΧΧ.awmn -P /etc/bind
wget http://10.Χ.Χ.Χ/files/DNS-Server/Χ.Χ.10.in-addr.arpa -P /etc/bind

/etc/init.d/named enable
/etc/init.d/named reload

named-checkconf -z /etc/bind/named.conf

ΤΕΛΟΣ

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορώ να βοηθήσω.

mickof #17405

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπραβο πολυ καλο! Ευχαριστουμε :: ) βασικα εμενα θα με ενδιεφερε να τρεχω μονο asterisk. Τωρα κανω δοκιμες σε ενα 711 χωρις wireless αλλα κολλαει λιγο λογω 32 mb ram. Aν γίνεται πες μας και σε τι RB το τρεχεις για να ξερουμε τι θελει απο H/W, εγω στο metarouter για να παιξει το εβαλα 8MB, παραπανω δεν τρεχει και επισης δεν δουλευει καν με ΜΤ 6.Χ γιατι τρωει παραπανω μνημη απο οτι το ΜΤ 5.Χ. Μολις εκανα downgrade σε 5.26 δουλεψε αλλα με 8MB.

Y.Γ mickof χρόνια πολλά!!! πολύχρονος να σε χαιρόμαστε να μας δίνεις λύσεις  :: )

----------


## mickof

Το τρέχω σε Mikrotik rb450G, έχει πολύ καλή επεξεργαστική ισχύ 680Mhz - 800Mhz, και 256 ΜΒ μνήμη, CPU με το Metarouter σηκώνει 5 - 10%, το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχει είναι ότι αν δέν του βάλεις Fan ανεβάζει πάνω από 85'C και κάνει restart. Δυστυχώς.

Όσον αφορά τον Asterisk έκανα μια μικρή απόπειρα, αλλά το configuration που έχω είναι λίγο απαιτητικό οπότε το παράτησα και το τρέχω σε FreePBX σε Server.

Αν κάποιος το υλοποιήσει θα με ενδιέφερε να κάνω μια δοκιμή.

----------


## Nikiforos

Θα το δοκιμασω εγω στο 711, ετρεχα asterisk πριν σε rspro και openwrt και τωρα σε Nas server.

Sent from my ZP980 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolas_350

Πολύ ωραίος Μιχάλη , ευχαριστούμε και χρόνια σου πολλά.
Ανέβασα της οδηγίες σου και στο metarouter.openrepo.awmn

Για να κάνουμε πιο εύκολη την διαδικασία για αυτούς που δεν θέλουν και πολύ κονσόλα, υπάρχει έτοιμο image με της παρακάτω αλλαγές 

Λείψει ip από dhcp του mikrotik
Αλλαγή του repository σε awmn link 
Προεγκατεστημένα τα πακέτα του bind (ή quagga για το άλλο project)
Έτοιμο config που λειτουργεί μαζί με της κοινότητες που έχουμε σύνδεση και απλά προσθέτουμε της δικές μας ζώνες ή αλλάζουμε τους forwarders που θέλουμε για το internet (έχω αφήσει τους root dns)
Προεγκατεστημένο το open-shh-sftp όπου με το winscp http://winscp.net/eng/index.php μπορούμε πολύ εύκολα να διαβάζουμε, διορθώνουμε και να ανταλλάξουμε αρχεία στο openwrt.
Προεγκατεστημένο το tar όπου με 


```
cd /
tar zcvf /tmp/newimage.tgz --exclude proc/\* --exclude sys/\* --exclude tmp/\* .
```

Παίρνουμε backup το image από το /tmp και μπορούμε να το μεταφέρουμε έτοιμο με όλες της αλλαγές που έχουμε κάνει. 

Σε 433ah με 2 metarouter και 2 link χωρίς nstreame εχω cpu usage 4%

Δεν έχω θέμα με θερμοκρασίες ούτε όταν του είχα κάνει oc αλλά σαν μόντα σε άλλο rb έχω κάνει αυτό.

Νικηφόρε η μνήμη που έχεις διαθέσιμη ίσα που φτάνει να σηκώσει το άδειο image.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραια πατεντα! Το ξερω Νικολα, αλλα δεν εχω κατι αλλο διαθεσιμο να κανω δοκιμες, το 711 εχει καμμενη wlan και ειναι αχρηστο :: ( εξαλου το Metarouter το εβαλα με 8mb και εχω ξηλωσει απο το Μτ καθε ασχετο πακετο ακομα και το wireless οτι δεν χρειαζεται, με 6.Χ δεν σηκωνοταν καν το metarouter! τρωει παραπανω ram. Ενω με 5.26 το σηκωσε, η ελευθερη RAM μενει κοντα στα 10MB. Οταν κανει επανεκκινηση το metarouter εχει πεσει κατω απο τα 9MB. Tι λετε ενα 433ΑΗ με 3 bb links (τα 2 με nstreme), 2 vpn servers και εναν web proxy, μπορει να σηκωσει metarouter openwrt να τρεχει asterisk? δεν θελω κατι αλλο μονο asterisk για το εσωτερικο μου δικτυο. Τωρα εχω αλλο ενα μηχανακι ανοιχτο 24/24 ωρες (nas server) μονο για το λογο αυτο. Ηθελα να το δοκιμασω στο 711 αν παιζει σωστα αλλα η RAM δεν βλεπω να μας κανει την χαρη! αν βρω Image με προεγκατεστημενα πακετα του asterisk θα δουμε, αλλα θα πας να παρεις τηλεφωνο και θα κανει επανεκκινηση το metarouter! stadar πραγματα! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

καλα δεν εχει asterisk σε αυτα τα repos? που θα το βρω τωρα?  :: ( http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/rnd.....net/packages/

α οκ βρηκα εδω http://openwrt.wk.cz/trunk/mr-mips/packages/ εχει και asterisk 1.8  :: ) και εδω εχει http://openwrt.glowingmonkey.org/tru...mips/packages/
και μετα απο εδω http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=302 τωρα βεβαια ειναι asterisk 1.8 αντι 1.6 που ειχα τοτε που εκανα εκει το tutorial.
θα δοκιμασω στο 711 και θα σας πω αν παιζει ο asterisk, ελπιζω μην τα κλασει η RAM πριν μαθω αν παιζει!  :: p
μπα καντεμια δεν το βλεπω! βαραει υψηλο cpu usage αρχικα και μετα τα παιζει η RAM! εχει με προεγκαταστημενα τα πακετα του asterisk?

[email protected]:/# opkg install asterisk18
Installing asterisk18 (1.8.10.0-1) to root...
Downloading http://openwrt.glowingmonkey.org/tru...-1_mr-mips.ipk.
[ 0.000000] wget invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201da, order=0, oomkilladj=0
[ 0.000000] Call Trace:[<c010e958>] 0xc010e958
[ 0.000000] [<c010e958>] 0xc010e958
[ 0.000000] [<c01540d8>] 0xc01540d8
[ 0.000000] [<c013993c>] 0xc013993c
[ 0.000000] [<c0154584>] 0xc0154584
[ 0.000000] [<c01548fc>] 0xc01548fc
[ 0.000000] [<c0157c1c>] 0xc0157c1c
[ 0.000000] [<c015b408>] 0xc015b408
[ 0.000000] [<c015ba14>] 0xc015ba14
[ 0.000000] [<c015be14>] 0xc015be14
[ 0.000000] [<c0106d30>] 0xc0106d30
[ 0.000000] [<c0150e9c>] 0xc0150e9c
[ 0.000000] [<c016a328>] 0xc016a328
[ 0.000000] [<c016df7c>] 0xc016df7c
[ 0.000000] [<c0112ba4>] 0xc0112ba4
[ 0.000000] [<c01172d4>] 0xc01172d4
[ 0.000000] [<c01173e4>] 0xc01173e4
[ 0.000000] [<c0106ad0>] 0xc0106ad0
[ 0.000000] [<c0180e84>] 0xc0180e84
[ 0.000000] [<c0183660>] 0xc0183660
[ 0.000000] [<c01720b8>] 0xc01720b8
[ 0.000000] [<c0101460>] 0xc0101460
[ 0.000000] 
[ 0.000000] Mem-Info:
[ 0.000000] Normal per-cpu:
[ 0.000000] CPU 0: hi: 0, btch: 1 usd: 0
[ 0.000000] Active_anon:306 active_file:0 inactive_anon:342
[ 0.000000] inactive_file:33 unevictable:0 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0
[ 0.000000] free:121 slab:540 mapped:31 pagetables:33 bounce:0
[ 0.000000] Normal free:484kB min:360kB low:448kB high:540kB active_anon:1224kB inactive_anon:1368kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:132kB unevictable:0kB prese
nt:8128kB pages_scanned:47 all_unreclaimable? no
[ 0.000000] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0
[ 0.000000] Normal: 31*4kB 1*8kB 0*16kB 1*32kB 1*64kB 0*128kB 1*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 484kB
[ 0.000000] 231 total pagecache pages
[ 0.000000] 0 pages in swap cache
[ 0.000000] Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0
[ 0.000000] Free swap = 0kB
[ 0.000000] Total swap = 0kB
[ 0.000000] 2048 pages RAM
[ 0.000000] 570 pages reserved
[ 0.000000] 32 pages shared
[ 0.000000] 1305 pages non-shared
[ 0.000000] Out of memory: kill process 1149 (ash) score 34 or a child
[ 0.000000] Killed process 1842 (opkg)
Killed
[email protected]:/# wget: short write

----------


## nikolas_350

Για δες αυτό http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/asterisk-test/ 
Του έκανα λίγη δίαιτα έβαλα και τον asterisk18, μένουν και κάτι ψιλά από μνήμη απο τα 8mb.
Mem: 4400K used, 1428K free

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα! Ευχαριστω Νικολα! Θα το δοκιμασω κυριακη απογευμα γιατι θα λειπω εξοχικο.

Sent from my ZP980 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! το έβαλα, αλλά κάτι λείπει και δεν βρίσκω ποιό είναι αυτο το πακέτο που χρειάζεται  :: (

_______ ________ __
| |.-----.-----.-----.| | | |.----.| |_
| - || _ | -__| || | | || _|| _|
|_______|| __|_____|__|__||________||__| |____|
|__| W I R E L E S S F R E E D O M
ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT (bleeding edge, r29684) ----------
* 1/4 oz Vodka Pour all ingredients into mixing
* 1/4 oz Gin tin with ice, strain into glass.
* 1/4 oz Amaretto
* 1/4 oz Triple sec
* 1/4 oz Peach schnapps
* 1/4 oz Sour mix
* 1 splash Cranberry juice
=======================================================
AWMN (((((-.-))))) NikolasC 09/2013
-------------------------------------------------------
[email protected]:/#

ΩΧ! 
[email protected]:/etc/asterisk# /etc/init.d/asterisk start
/usr/sbin/asterisk: can't load library 'libcap.so.2'

----------


## nikolas_350

Το libcap, τι άλλο.
Αλλαγή reposotory και…
[email protected]:/# opkg update
Downloading http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/rnd....s//Packages.gz.
Inflating http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/rnd....s//Packages.gz.
Updated list of available packages in /var/opkg-lists/packages.
[email protected]:/# opkg install libcap
Installing libcap (2.22-1) to root...
Downloading http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/rnd....-1_mr-mips.ipk.
Configuring libcap.
[email protected]:/# /etc/init.d/asterisk start
[email protected]:/#

Το ανέβασα σαν test2

Για δες τι άλλο θα ζητήσει ο φρανκνσταιν μας  :: 
Δεν έχω confic για * να το δω από εδώ.

----------


## Nikiforos

[email protected]:/etc/asterisk# asterisk -rvvv
Asterisk 1.8.10.0, Copyright (C) 1999 - 2012 Digium, Inc. and others.
Created by Mark Spencer <[email protected]>
Asterisk comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; type 'core show warranty' for details.
This is free software, with components licensed under the GNU General Public
License version 2 and other licenses; you are welcome to redistribute it under
certain conditions. Type 'core show license' for details.
=========================================================================
== Parsing '/etc/asterisk/asterisk.conf': == Found
Connected to Asterisk 1.8.10.0 currently running on OpenWrt (pid = 1416)
Verbosity was 0 and is now 3

OpenWrt*CLI> sip show peers
Name/username Host Dyn Forcerport ACL Port Status 
101/101 (Unspecified) D 0 UNKNOWN 
102/102 10.X.X.X.X D 5061 OK (144 ms) 
103/103 (Unspecified) D 0 UNKNOWN 
104/104 (Unspecified) D 0 UNKNOWN 
110/110 10.X.X.X D 5060 OK (16 ms) 
21XXXXXX/21XXXXX 10.X.X.X 5061 OK (16 ms) 
126331/126331 10.66.180.180 N 5060 OK (39 ms) 
5410126331/5410126331 10.67.0.17 N 5060 OK (67 ms) 
7 sip peers [Monitored: 4 online, 3 offline Unmonitored: 0 online, 0 offline]

και ναι παιζει!!! τωρα θα αλλαξω τις ρυθμισεις σε ολα τα μηχανηματα μου να τα ριξω επανω του να δουμε αν θα αντεξει η θα διαλυσει η RAM! xxaxaxaxaxa μπραβο ρε Νικολα ευχαριστω με εφτιαξες παλι, για δοκιμες βεβαια γιατι δε νομιζω το 711 να τα βγαλει περα! περιττο να πω οτι καθε εντολη που δινω πχ asterisk -rvvv αργει να εμφανιζεται, πολυ lag και εκεινη την ωρα cpu usage κοντα 100%! νομιζω θεμα cpu ειναι κυριως παρα θεμα μνημης οι καθυστερησεις. Θα το αφησω μερικες μερες να δω με κλησεις κτλ πως τα παει. Παντως το κινητο μου αρνείτε να συνδεθει για καποιον λογο....ενω με το openwrt στο Rspro και στον asterisk του Nas δεν ειχε προβλημα.
A καλα δεν το βλεπω το 711! μια κληση εκανα απο κινητο στο σταθερο βαρεσε cpu usage 100% και εριξε αμεσως την κληση! επισης τυχαια ανεβαινει η cpu usage κοντα στο τερμα και κανει τρελα lags! πχ :
[Jan 1 00:45:49] NOTICE[1452]: chan_sip.c:26141 sip_poke_noanswer: Peer '110' is now UNREACHABLE! Last qualify: 14
[Jan 1 00:45:53] NOTICE[1452]: chan_sip.c:20764 handle_response_peerpoke: Peer '110' is now Reachable. (279ms / 2000ms)
[Jan 1 00:46:00] NOTICE[1452]: chan_sip.c:20764 handle_response_peerpoke: Peer '5410126331' is now Reachable. (576ms / 2000ms)

== Using SIP RTP CoS mark 5
-- Executing [[email protected]:1] Dial("SIP/21XXXXXXX-00000003", "sip/101&sip/102&sip/103&sip/104&sip/110,,Tt") in new stack
[Jan 1 00:48:01] WARNING[1459]: app_dial.c:2218 dial_exec_full: Unable to create channel of type 'sip' (cause 20 - Unknown)
== Using SIP RTP CoS mark 5
-- Called sip/102
[Jan 1 00:48:06] NOTICE[1452]: chan_sip.c:26141 sip_poke_noanswer: Peer '21XXXXXX' is now UNREACHABLE! Last qualify: 17
[Jan 1 00:48:05] WARNING[1459]: app_dial.c:2218 dial_exec_full: Unable to create channel of type 'sip' (cause 20 - Unknown)
[Jan 1 00:48:07] NOTICE[1452]: chan_sip.c:26141 sip_poke_noanswer: Peer '5410126331' is now UNREACHABLE! Last qualify: 307
[Jan 1 00:48:07] WARNING[1459]: app_dial.c:2218 dial_exec_full: Unable to create channel of type 'sip' (cause 20 - Unknown)
== Using SIP RTP CoS mark 5
-- Called sip/110
-- SIP/102-00000004 connected line has changed. Saving it until answer for SIP/21XXXXXX-00000003
-- SIP/110-00000005 connected line has changed. Saving it until answer for SIP/21XXXXXXX-00000003
[Jan 1 00:48:13] WARNING[1452]: chan_sip.c:3641 retrans_pkt: Retransmission timeout reached on transmission [email protected]
10.2.237.13:5060 for seqno 102 (Critical Request) -- See https://wiki.asterisk.org/wiki/displ...etransmissions
Packet timed out after 8688ms with no response
[Jan 1 00:48:13] WARNING[1452]: chan_sip.c:3670 retrans_pkt: Hanging up call [email protected]:5060 - no reply to 
our critical packet (see https://wiki.asterisk.org/wiki/displ...etransmissions).

αυτο το παραπανω κατεβατο και οχι μονο γινεται αμα πας να παρεις τηλεφωνο! βαραει 100% cpu usage και χανει τα παντα! ΛΟΛ!!!! οποτε αχρηστο προφανως. Αλλα φυσικα σε ενα καλο RB με δυνατοτερη cpu και παραπανω RAM σιγουρα θα μπορει να παιξει καλα αν τα links επανω ειναι χωρις nstreme μαλλον. Αυτο δεν το ξερω θελει δοκιμη. Παντως καλη δουλεια Nικολα, με το how too το αρχικο του Μιχαλη και το τελευταιο σου αρχειο ειναι πανευκολο! μετα η δυσκολια ειναι στα γνωστα confs του asterisk, εγω τα ειχα απο πριν. Στα παραπανω οπου 21ΧΧΧΧΧ ειναι το σταθερο μου, και εχω κρυψει και καποιες ip's απο τα voip μηχανηματα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ευχαριστώ για της δοκιμές και τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσες. 
Σίγουρα με το hardware που έχεις μόνο για να δεις το στήσιμο είναι ικανό.
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα προσπαθήσω να το δω και εγώ στο δικό μου που δεν δείχνει να τραβάει κανένα ιδιαίτερο ζόρι.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα! Δεν κανει τιποτα Νικολα ευχαριστηση μου! Αφου και εμενα με ενδιαφερει, θα το δοκιμασω και εγω αλλου μαλλον και θα ενημερωσω, αλλά πρωτα να βρω τι γινεται και τα android (κινητό και tablet) με το CSipSimple sip δεν συνδεονται καν στον asterisk! Το πακετακι σου test2 απλα τελειο! Μπραβο :: ) μαλλον θα το δοκιμασουμε σε RB φιλου που καθεται ποιο δυνατο, εγω λεω να το αφησω στο NAS γιατι ειναι 1200mhz cpu 512mb ram και ετσι κι αλλιως εχει πολλα πανω του και με βολευει να το εχω ανοιχτο συνεχεια. Aσε που εχω και ενα Rspro στην ακρη. Μην πεδευω και το 433ΑΗ στην ταρατσα και τα παιξει  :: 
how too για asterisk πανω σε openwrt http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=302 με την βοηθεια του Β52 για τα confs (thanks!!!!). Τότε ήταν 1.6 τώρα είναι 1.8 αλλά μικρό το κακό!

----------


## nikolas_350

Το openwrt-mr είναι ένα εκπληκτικός παιδότοπος αλλά όχι για τα critical service.
Ιδιαίτερα το voip νομίζω δεν θα συγχωρεί το παραμικρό lag, οπότε μια χαρά είναι εκεί που το έχεις μην μπεις στην διαδικασία να το βάλεις σε μηχάνημα που ρουτάρει στο δίκτυο.

Άμα θες πάντως σου δίνω access σε ένα για δοκιμές που είναι idle.

----------


## Nikiforos

Οχι οκ δε πειραζει, εχω αρκετα για να παιζω! Εχω δοκιμασει και trixbox απο καρτα cf 8gb, asterisk σε debian desktop, σε openwrt virtualbox και trixbox virtualbox. 
Παντως στο RSpro ειχα επανω 3 απλα links, εναν tinyproxy, 3 openvpn servers καθως και asterisk και δεν ειχα το παραμικρο προβλημα ουτε και lag φυσικα, για αλλο λογο αντικατασταθηκε τελικα. Αλλά στην περιπτωση ενως metarouter εφοσον ηδη τρεχει ενα αλλο λειτουργικο και βαζουμε και αλλο ενα να τρεχει απο πισω μονο αυτα απο μονα τους τρωνε πολλους πορους, βαλε μετα και τις υπηρεσιες που τρεχει το 1ο λειτουργικο + του ΜR παει μετα....θελει αρκετα δυνατο μηχανημα.

----------


## Cha0s

Προσωπικά στο RB433AH με openwrt ή mikrotik metarouter αφού φορτώσει και είναι τελείως idle, μου σκίζει την CPU +50-60% και τα pings στα links παίζουν στα 3-10ms.

Δεν έχω άλλο spare RB να το επιβεβαιώσω αν το κάνει και σε άλλα μοντέλα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν νομίζω πως φταίει το rb 433ah, μια χαρά είναι και εγώ σε ένα τέτοιο τρέχω 2 και 3 metarouter.
Ο συνδυασμός με το nstreme απλά τα (ξε) σκίζει όλα!

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! θα συμφωνησω με το Νικολα! εγω δεν το δοκιμαζω παντως 100% θα εχω προβληματα!

----------


## nikolas_350

Σαν κάτι να κατάφερα για πρώτη φορά που ασχολούμαι με asterisk


```
[email protected]:/# asterisk -vvvr
Asterisk 1.8.10.0, Copyright (C) 1999 - 2012 Digium, Inc. and others.
Created by Mark Spencer <[email protected]>
Asterisk comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; type 'core show warranty' for details.
This is free software, with components licensed under the GNU General Public
License version 2 and other licenses; you are welcome to redistribute it under
certain conditions. Type 'core show license' for details.
=========================================================================
  == Parsing '/etc/asterisk/asterisk.conf':   == Found
Connected to Asterisk 1.8.10.0 currently running on OpenWrt (pid = 1623)
Verbosity is at least 3
    -- Remote UNIX connection
OpenWrt*CLI> sip show peers
Name/username              Host                                    Dyn Forcerport ACL Port     Status     
101/101                    10.25.176.124                            D   N      44605    OK (195 ms) 
102/102                    (Unspecified)                            D   N      0        UNKNOWN    
5410068013/5410068013      10.67.0.17                                   N      5060     OK (8 ms)  
3 sip peers [Monitored: 2 online, 1 offline Unmonitored: 0 online, 0 offline]
OpenWrt*CLI> 

Mem: 15632K used, 14564K free, 0K shrd, 0K buff, 9452K cached
CPU:  0.0% usr  0.1% sys  0.0% nic 99.8% idle  0.0% io  0.0% irq  0.0% sirq
Load average: 0.00 0.00 0.00 1/36 1646
  PID  PPID USER     STAT   VSZ %VSZ CPU %CPU COMMAND
 1646  1172 root     R     1688  5.5   0  0.2 top
 1623     1 root     S     9032 29.8   0  0.0 /usr/sbin/asterisk
 1172     1 root     S     1708  5.6   0  0.0 /bin/ash –login
```

χμμμ... αρχίζει να έχει ενδιαφέρων  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα! Ωραιος :: ) εσυ σε τι rb το δοκιμαζεις; παντως android συσκευες δεν μου συνδεθηκαν, τωρα τα γυρισα ολα παλι στον asterisk του nas και εκει δουλευουν κανονικα. Δεν την παλευε το 711 εριχνε τις κλησεις!

Sent from my ZP980 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolas_350

> παντως android συσκευες δεν μου συνδεθηκαν


Δεν είδα τέτοιο πρόβλημα.
Με csipsimple μόλις κατάφερα να με πάρω τηλ. στο εσωτερικό από το κινητό σε tablet και με άκουγα σαν να ήμουν δίπλα.  :: 


```
  == Using SIP RTP CoS mark 5
    -- Executing [[email protected]:1] Macro("SIP/101-00000009", "call,sip/102") in new stack
    -- Executing [[email protected]:1] Dial("SIP/101-00000009", "sip/102,80,Tt") in new stack
  == Using SIP RTP CoS mark 5
    -- Called sip/102
    -- SIP/102-0000000a is ringing
    -- SIP/102-0000000a answered SIP/101-00000009
  == Spawn extension (macro-call, s, 1) exited non-zero on 'SIP/101-00000009' in macro 'call'
  == Spawn extension (internal, 102, 1) exited non-zero on 'SIP/101-00000009'
```

----------


## Nikiforos

Σε τι rb ομως και με ποσα πραγματα συνδεδεμενα στον asterisk; εμενα δεν σηκωνε τπτ και επεφταν ολα! Μαλλον αυτο φταιει! Ειχα ηδη πανω ενα linksys pap2, ενα linksys spa 3102, το sip.awmn το voip.awmn και τα αλλα κολαγαν!!! Βαραγε τερμα cpu usage προφανως δεν εκαναν register γιαυτο. Στο nas τωρα παιζουν με ιδια conf files. Παντως στο 711 δεν εβγαζε με τπτ κληση επεφτε αμεσως η γραμμη και το lag στην κονσολα του openwrt στο Θεο!

Sent from my ZP980 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolas_350

Το είπα πιο πάνω rb433ah με 2 link χωρίς όμως nsteame και 2 έως 3 metarouter. Επειδή δεν έχει χώρο στην nand για πολλά πολλά (αφού μόνο από εκεί μπορούν να τρέχουν τα mr) έχω μια sd 4Gb με καμιά 15αριά image και ανά περίπτωση κάνω import οποίο θέλω.

Σε rb435g με 3 nsteame εάν σηκώσω mr χάνω το μηχάνημα για 5-6 λεπτά χωρίς όμως να κάνει reboot απλά ρίχνει τα πάντα bgp, link, ούτε το internet στο lan δεν περνάει.

Καλά περιττό να πω πως εάν δεν είχα σαν μπούσουλα το config από αυτά που έχεις γράψει στο openwrt.gr ακόμα στο διάβαζα θα ήμουν.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ναι ειναι πολυ δυσκολος ο κονσολατος αστερισκος! Γιαυτο παλιοτερα ημουν με trixbox. Ας ειν καλα ο B52 που με μαθε τα κολπα :: )  :: p

Sent from my ZP980 using Tapatalk

----------


## mickof

Παιδιά προσοχή με την αναβάθμηση σε Mikrotik OS ver 6.6, μου έσβησε όλο το Metarouter Image που έτρεχε και μου το έκανε Mikrotik OS με αποτέλεσμα να το ξαναστήσω από την αρχή. Μέχρι και την 6.5 όλα έμεναν όπως είναι. Οπότε καλό είναι να υπάρχει backup σε όλα τα configuration κάπου εκτός Router.

----------


## mickof

Επίσης κάνω μία διόρθωση σε παλεότερο μου post, στο tutorial που είχα παραθέσει για την δημιουργία Name Server.

......
......
opkg install bind-server bind-tools mc nano openssh-sftp-server
......

πρόσθεσα το πακέτο openssh-sftp-server για εύκολη πρόσβαση στον Server με sftp service.
Client για Windows WinSCP

http://winscp.net/eng/download.php

Ευχαριστώ τον nikolas_350 για την ιδέα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραιος! να συμπληρωσω επειδη ετσι το εκανα στο openwrt (στο Rspro) οτι οσοι εχουν linux αλλα και απο windows μπορειτε να μπαινετε και με το filezilla (ή άλλον ftp client που να υποστηρίζει και SFTP) αν αντι FTP γραψετε SFTP για ευκολες ανταλλαγες αρχειων.

----------


## mickof

Παρατηρήκαν κάποια reboot σε δύο Mikrotik με ver 6.6 λόγω του metarouter.

----------


## Nikiforos

Πρόβλημα υπεθέρμανσης ή ram/cpu ;

Sent from my ZP980 using Tapatalk

----------


## mickof

Όχι στο Log είχε Kernel Failure, στο rb450g έχω ένα μεγάλο δυνατό fan και την θερμοκρασία την παρακολουθώ, δεν υπερβαίνει τούς 47 βαθμούς.
Κάτι άλλο πρέπει να φταίει, μήπως στην ver 6.6 έχουν αναβαθμήσει τον kernel και δεν συνεργάζεται καλά με το πακέτο metarouter; ελπίζω να φτιαχτεί.
Ευτυχώς τώρα το router φαίνεται να έχει σταθεροποιηθεί, έχει uptime 1d 20:17:00.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγω παντως στο 711 δοκιμαζα με 5.26 οπως ειχα πει στην 6.6 δεν το σηκωνε καν! Αν ειναι ευκολο κανε downgrade σε καποιο rb σε 5.26 να δεις.

Sent from my ZP980 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolas_350

Να ρωτήσω εάν μαζί με την ver 6.6 έκανες και firmware update στη 3.10
Με το τελευταίο firmware έχουν αναφερθεί κάποια reboot.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγω ειχα κανει αλλα εμενα ειχε μικρη ram και δεν εφτανε και βαραγε cpu usage 100% πολυ συχνα οπως στις εγκαταστασεις πακετων. Βεβαια αυτο στην αρχη γιατι εκανα downgrade σε 5.26 για να τρεξει το Μεταρουτερ.

Sent from my ZP980 using Tapatalk

----------


## mickof

Ναι έχω το τελευταίο firmware 3.10 και έκανα downgrade σε 6.5 αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. 
Διάβασα αρκετά forum στο inet και τέτοια προβλήματα υπήρχαν από πιο παλιά, δεν βρήκα 
από κάποιον να έχει κάποια λύση παρόλο ότι το ζήτημα έχει τραβήξει πολύ, μιλάμε απο ver 5.1 και μετά, 
οπότε προς το παρόν θα το απενεργοποιήσω και θα τρέξω bind στον server μου
προς το παρόν, γίνεται πολύ εκνευριστικό κάθε λίγο να κάνει reboot το router και να κρεμάνε υπηρεσίες.

----------


## nikolas_350

Μου το είχε εμφανίσει και έμενα αυτό με το kernel 2 φορές, νομίζω τότε είχε την 5,25.
Με την 6,5 & 3,07 fw είναι 22 μέρες up χωρίς πρόβλημα. Βέβαια μπορεί απλά να έτυχε και όχι να πέτυχε. Θα δείξει στο μέλλον ....

----------


## nikolas_350

Φαίνεται να υπάρχει επιτέλους patch που να δουλεύει στην attitude_adjustment
φρέσκο build & package σε kamikaze, attitude_adjustment και άλλα πολλά από το http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewforum.php?f=15
στο http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/

----------


## nikolas_350

Επιτέλους το πρώτο μου επιτυχημένο compile μαζί με 460 πακέτα για 
asterisk apache bind quaqqa squid tor ipv6 luci w-wrt openvpn και πολλά ακόμα για ατελείωτο παιχνίδι.
θα προστεθούν μερικά ακόμα...
http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/AA_r39154/mr-mips/

----------


## nikolas_350

Προστέθηκε repo για attitude_adjustment από το 
http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic....414386#p414386
στο
http://metarouter.openrepo.awmn/open...de_adjustment/

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ρε Νικόλα! να είχα μηχάνημα της προκοπής εκτός των links να τα δοκίμαζα....αλλά με 711 και 411 δεν κάνω δουλεια δυστυχώς.

----------


## nikolas_350

Φρέσκο barrier breaker για metarouter σε mips

http://openwrt.naberius.de/barrier_breaker/mr-mips/

----------


## Nikiforos

ΚΑλημερα! Ωραίο το barrier πλεον έβαλα openwrt σε ενα 411 που είχε licence 3 Ros και βρήκε την υγεια του. Έτσι κι αλλιως δεν είχα διαθέσιμο μηχανάκι που να καθεται να σηκώνει metarouter.

Βρηκα αυτο το ωραιο how too σε pdf : http://mum.mikrotik.com/presentations/CN12/jesse.pdf
Το δοκίμασε κανεις το νεο openwrt σε metarouter? το εδωσα σε κατι παλικάρια αλλου και ο ενας ειπε οτι κολλαει πολυ το RB του και εχει το καλο 951 και ο αλλος λεει οτι δεν μπορει να παρει ip και το ξηλωσε.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, έχει δοκιμασει κανεις το lede project?
https://openwrt.org/
σημερα το εβαλα σε raspi 1 model B και φυσαει οπως ηταν αναμενομενο!
εδω περα βλεπω σε αλλη εκδοση βεβαια οτι καποιος οχι μονο τρεχει αστερισκ αλλα και γραφικο περιβαλλον!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAGD8bQJC0Y

https://downloads.lede-project.org/
εδω στην λιστα βλεπουμε αρκετα μικροτικια https://openwrt.org/toh/views/toh_fwdownload να υποστηριζονται αλλα για φλασαρισμα βεβαια, εδω μιλαμε ομως για METAROUTER.

εχω αυτο για ιντερνετ ρουτερ https://mikrotik.com/product/CRS109-8G-1S-2HnD-IN και θα ηθελα metarouter με lede για επιπλεον δυνατοτητες, ειδικα αυτη του adblocker που εχει.

Oσο και αν εψαξα δεν βρηκα τιποτα απο images και το επισημο forum εχει μεινει πολυ πισω https://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic...2187&start=300

μονο αυτο το σχετικο βρηκα https://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=128998

και εδω κατι εχει https://fs.i-yu.me/lede-mr-mips/v17.01.4_171226/misc/

αυτο παιζει κανονικα! Tελικα και γραφικο εχει απλα θελει εγκατασταση το luci!
ολα καλα τα ΣΠΑΕΙ!!!!

αλλα εχουμε 2 μειονεκτηματα.....
1ο οτι ειναι ποιο αργο απ οτι στο raspi μου και αυτο που εχω ειναι το model B 256mb ram!!!
βεβαια το 109 ειναι κατωτερο σε ram και cpu, και μην ξεχναμε το μεταρουτερ τρεχει σε 32mb ram.
και το 2ο οτι κανει σκαμπανεβασματα η χρηση cpu και μερικες φορες πανω απο 70%. Θα δουμε....

----------


## geolos

Καλημέρα
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ! Δεν το είχα καθόλου υπόψη.
Ερώτηση: βάζοντας openwrt (ως VM) ξεφεύγεις από τον περιορισμού του mikrotik license? Δηλ μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις vAP (μέσα από openwrt) σε μηχανάκι με license 3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλημέρα
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ! Δεν το είχα καθόλου υπόψη.
> Ερώτηση: βάζοντας openwrt (ως VM) ξεφεύγεις από τον περιορισμού του mikrotik license? Δηλ μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις vAP (μέσα από openwrt) σε μηχανάκι με license 3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


καλησπερα, καταρχην να πω οτι τα images συνηθως δεν εχουν μεσα γραφικο web interface (luci) γιατι οπως ειναι λογικο εχει lag.
απο κονσολα μεσω SSH οχι μεσα απο winbox εχει μεγιστη ταχυτητα σαν να ειναι κανονικα εγκατεστημενο δλδ φλασαρισμενο σε RB, το ειχα βαλει σε ενα 411 αλλα απεβιωσε τελικα...
Η mikrotik τα virtual machines τα λεει metarouter.
VAP τι ειναι?
εχει να κανεις virtual interfaces δεν ξερω αν πιανει το wifi, λογικα θα γινεται.
Εγω με ethernet εχω κανει τωρα και εχει δικια του ip κανονικα static.
Tα μηχανακια με licence 3 εχουν και πολυ μικρη ram αλλα και cpu, δεν θα παιζει καλα το metarouter εγω θα ελεγα δυνατο μηχανημα.

Να πω οτι ειχα δοκιμασει καποτε metarouter σε ενα 711 (32mb ram και 400mhz cpu) του ειχα βαλει 8mb και σερνοταν και τα 2 μαζι....
και οταν με καλουσαν στον αστερισκ που ειχα βαλει και μονο κονσολα δεν ειχα γραφικο, αδειαζε ολη η ram του RB και κολουσε!!!
οποτε θελει δυνατο μηχανακι....
το δικο μου το 109 που εχω για εσωτερικο internet router, εχει 600mhz cpu και 128mb ram.
To metarouter παιζει στα 32 που ειναι και αυτο που προτεινεται.

Στο 411 γιαυτο φλασαρα openwrt γιατι ηθελα να το κανω access point και ηθελα να αποφυγω το licence 3 της Mikrotik...
περισσοτερα στο σωστο site εδω δλδ http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=547

Τα πλεονεκτηματα ειναι παρα πολλα, εχει πολλα πακετα παραπανω για υπηρεσιες που δεν υπαρχουν καν στο mikrotik πχ asterisk, adblocker και πολλα αλλα ακομα, αλλα και καποια αλλα που ειναι κλασεις ανωτερα απο το mikrotik. 
Πχ squid proxy που δεν συγκρινεται με αυτον του mikrotik.
Οι δυνατοτητες πλεον ειναι παρα πολλες.
Ακομα κατι αλλο για openvpn server γιατι ως γνωστον αυτος της mikrotik ειναι παραλυτος και κουλος!!!! ΔΕΝ υποστηριζει απο την εκδοση που εχει βγει την 3.20 νομιζω του ROS ακομα UDP protocol, TLS και LZO compresssion!!! αν καποιος τα χρειαζεται μπορει να εχει κανονικο linux openvpn server!!!! με ολα τα καλουδια χωρις καμια απολυτως ελλειψη!!!! που φυσικα εννοειτε οτι ειναι το καλυτερο VPN EVER! 
αν εχουμε και γραφικο περιβαλλον υπαρχει το luci-app-openvpn οπως και για αλλα πραγματα πχ για αστερισκ εχει το luci-app-asterisk.

Επισης να πω και οτι σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περιπτωση μην το βαλετε σε AWMN router γιατι θα γονατισει!!!

Aν ειχαμε κατι ποιο δυνατο ακομα πχ https://mikrotik.com/product/RB3011U...specifications θα μπορουσαμε να σηκωναμε τα ΠΑΝΤΑ!

ακομα καλυτερα αυτο https://mikrotik.com/product/CCR1072...#fndtn-gallery  :: ppppp

----------


## geolos

vAP = virtual Access Point
Αλλά το έπιασες  :: 

Ευχαριστούμε για όλες τις πληροφορίες !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nikiforos

παρακαλω....
σε τι μηχανημα ηθελες να βαλεις για πες να δουμε χαρακτηριστικα του.
Το 411 που ειχα εγω με τιποτα δεν εκανε, 32mb ram και 300mhz cpu!
η μονη λυση ηταν το φλασαρισμα.
Υποστηριζονται παρα πολλα routerboards δεν ειναι ασχημη ιδεα αν δεν το δουλευεις καπου αλλου!

πριν φλασαρω το 411 με openwrt, ειχα βρει μια εκδοση παλιοτερη του ROS που ειχε ενα bug, μπορουσες να κανεις οσα Virtual AP ηθελες!!!
ετσι μπορουσαν να συνδεθουν πολλοι πανω αλλα σε ξεχωριστο SSID ο καθενας!!!
ειχα κανει 4-5 τοτε.
Νομιζω ή 5.30 ηταν ή λιγο ποιο πριν παντως στην 5 κατι ηταν.
Αν σε ενδιαφερει αυτο πες μου να την ψαξω καπου την εχω.

Ο τυπος εδω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAGD8bQJC0Y δειχνει απο την αρχη ολα τα βηματα (ειναι παλιοτερη εκδοση του openwrt) πανω σε ενα 951 RB και μαλιστα βαζει και γραφικο για τον αστερισκ οχι μεσω του luci! αλλα το γνωστο PBX πρεπει να ειναι!
A βλεπω το λεει asterisk-gui, ενω εγω εχω βαλει luci και το luci-app-asterisk

Nα πω οτι αυτα με τον αστερισκ απλα τα κοιταω, γιατι τρεχω εδω και χρονια αστερισκ μονο κονσολα σε linux nas server (τυπου Qnap) που ειναι πολυ ποιο δυνατος σε H/W οποτε δεν τον αλλαζω με τιποτα απο εκει!

μια σημαντικη δυνατοτητα ειναι DNS server και δωρο adblocker, σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με την μαπα που εχουν τα mikrotikia.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqamXHjJ6H0

----------


## nvak

Έχω εγκαταστήσει το LEDE 17.01.4 σε ένα RΒ411 για DNS, DHCP και για 5ghz AP.
Είναι άψογο, με τα γραφικά του, χωρίς κανένα κόλλημα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Έχω εγκαταστήσει το LEDE 17.01.4 σε ένα RΒ411 για DNS, DHCP και για 5ghz AP.
> Είναι άψογο, με τα γραφικά του, χωρίς κανένα κόλλημα.


εννοεις με metarouter ή flasharisma? γιατι σε 411 εγω το ειχα φλασαρει. Δεν υπηρχε καποιος λογος να εχει και mikrotik γιαυτο.

Σε ενα 711 ειχα κανει metarouter με 8mb ram ομως δλδ τοσο ειχα δηλωσει, κανονικα προτεινουν 32mb αλλα θες δυνατο μηχανημα γιαυτο, και δεν ειχα θεμα μεχρι που με καλουσαν τοτε αδειαζε η ram και κολαγε.
Για απλες δουλειες οπως αυτα που αναφερεις δε νομιζω και με metarouter να εχει θεμα, αρκει στο ROS να μην τρεχουν αλλα πραγματα σημαντικα.

Γραφημα απο τo RB 109 με το metarouter, η μεγαλη χρηση ειναι σε κατεβασμα και εγκατασταση πακετων.
Και η μνημη.

----------


## geolos

Το RB2011 έχω που το σηκώνει άνετα από ότι μου λες, αλλά ποιο πολύ να πειραματιστώ θέλω 
Thx!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραια βαλε!!! ακομα το συζητας? ΓΑΜΕΙ!!!!

θες οδηγιες αναλυτικες μηπως ? αν και τα δειχνει ο τυπος στο βιντεο.

Μονο απο αυτον που ειπα εχω βρει image lede δεν εχω βρει καποιο αλλο ακομα.

Aν δεν καταφερνεις κατι πες εδω ή αν θες οδηγιες.

----------


## geolos

Χαχαχαχ  :: 
Οκ σε ευχαριστώ να είσαι καλά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

